# Limiting diet to a few foods



## Dave1111 (May 21, 2009)

I have had a IBS for a long period of time and am yet to find anything that helps. I have tried various diets previously without much success. I am keen to go all out and trial (for a brief period of time) a highly restricted diet to see if this makes any impact upon my symptoms (so a diet that is free of FODMAPS, lactose, gluten etc etc). My reasoning is that if this does have an impact I can then slowly start introducing new foods - if it makes no impact at all then I will be able to conclude that my symptoms are probably not diet related (and so can explore other areas).

I was wondering if anyone knew of a diet that was free of all the usual suspects but would be safe to be on for up to a few weeks? I am keen to keep it as restrictive as possible given that I understand that you can be allergic to pretty much anything (and so if my issues are food allergy related then the more foods included the more likely that I will be to include something that I am allergic to).

I was thinking about

- steamed chicken

- salt

- brown rice

Does anyone know of an already established diet that is designed this way (i.e. that combines all of the recommendations from the diets associated with IBS concerns)? If I had to include 1 fruit and 1 vegetable to this - what should this be?


----------



## Amanda Nicole (Jul 14, 2013)

Have you ever considered food sensitivity testing? I've yet to work with an IBS sufferer who didn't have sensitivities that were causing/contributing to their symptoms. FODMAP and other types of non-individualized elimination diets fall under the SWAG category (scientific wild **s guessing). In other words, a lot of these diets have you throw a bunch of stuff at the wall in hopes that something will stick. Proper testing, coupled with an individualized elimination diet, helps you cut to the chase - folks will usually see significant improvements by day 10 with this approach (and improvements often go far beyond digestive symptoms).

The thing with sensitivities is that you may not necessarily associate something you ate 3 or 4 days ago with the symptoms you're feeling today (some people experience symptoms right after eating, while others experience a much more delayed response... and this can even vary with each food/chemical and symptom that's involved), or even associate a specific symptom with sensitivities (symptoms can be very widespread - hair loss, joint pain, tiredness, weakness, brain fog, poor glucose control... the list goes on and on). Sensitivites can also develop to just about ANY food (or food chemical)... this is what makes testing so important, as I've heard that it's taken some folks years to figure out which foods cause symptoms just with their own trial and error.

Food for thought.


----------



## Dave1111 (May 21, 2009)

Thanks Mandynic. That was kind of what I thought about FODMAPS etc. How does food sensitivity testing work? My plan was to reduce my diets down to only a very few food groups and (hopefully) find that this leads to an improvement in my symptoms (and then slowly add foods in).

How long do you have to stay off a problematic food before you notice changes (i.e. if I reduce my diet down to next to nothing - how long would I have stay on this if diet did play a significant role in order to see a difference)? How long after a particular food do you typically get symptoms?


----------



## alexolx123 (Dec 6, 2014)

About the checken do it without skin.
I would just advise you to substitute the rice with boiled potatoes (just in salt, but dont use too much salt on your foods in general). as some people say grains are the devil..for me they are fine..

Raw carrot should be fine too.. I dont know..Im just talking from my own perspective and things I read. check what I can and cannot eat..maybe it can help you somehow http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/204402-alexs-successful-food-log-bammm/


----------



## Elizabeth Jones (Oct 15, 2014)

Healthy eating and lifestyle changes can be used as a treatment for irritable bowel syndrome.

Add plenty of fruits and veggies in your diet.

Lifestyle changes helps to improve IBS symptoms

Visit here to know more about healthy diet plan http://www.patient.co.uk/health/irritable-bowel-syndrome-diet-sheet


----------



## alexolx123 (Dec 6, 2014)

elyzabeth I try too to promote healthy eating but some of the foods on the picture you posted are triggers for me and most likely for someone with IBS.. so while processed foods are certantly a problem and triggers, not every healthy foods will be safe for IBS people


----------

